# Favorite Diet Drink



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

Alright, I am interested in seeing what diet drink everyone likes. Until recently, I hated diet drinks, but have been on a weight loss kick, and have found that I really enjoy some of these drinks. So which one is you all's favorite?


Im on a Coke Cherry Zero and Diet Barq's Root Beer Kick right now


Woogie


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Diet Dr. Pepper or Arizona Diet Green Teas.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Diet Polar Orange Dry


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

hotreds said:


> Diet Polar Orange Dry


Haven't tried this one, but I'll add it too my list. I haven't been too crazy about Coke Zero Vanilla--too much Vanilla--and Diet A&W Root Beer.

Woogie


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

My wife brought home from Trader Joe's Hansen's Diet Root Beer and if you like Root Beer, you better try that stuff cuz it doesn't taste the slightest bit diet. Yum!


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Diet Barqs
Diet Sierra Mist (free)
Diet Dr. Pepper
Diet A&W Root Beer
Diet Hansen's Root Beer
Diet Jones Root Beer
Diet Cheerwine

but I tend to like having a rotation.

scottie


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

Pretty much everything we drink is diet. After so long, a regular drink is way too sweet unless it is with say whiskey or bourbon. 

typical for me is 
dt Mt. Dew
dt Dr. Pepper
dt Cherry Pepsi or Coke
dt root beer (any)

New one is Sierra Mist Free Cranberry.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

mrreindeer said:


> My wife brought home from Trader Joe's Hansen's Diet Root Beer and if you like Root Beer, you better try that stuff cuz it doesn't taste the slightest bit diet. Yum!


Sounds good! :dr I'll have to see how it pairs with a cigar.

I don't drink a lot of soda, but when I do, I usually reach for a Diet Minute Maid Lemonade or Diet Coke.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Michelob Ultra:tu


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

RicoPuro said:


> Michelob Ultra:tu


:r :r :r


----------



## wcktalvrg (Mar 6, 2008)

Diet Coke and Diet Dr.Pepper... Diet A&W isnt bad either.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Diet Dew


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Coke Zero & diet Wild Cherry Pepsi. At first diet pop tastes bad, but drink it a couple of weeks straight & the old sugared stuff will start tasting cloyingly sweet.

Plus, I gain around the middle after just a few days of regular pop.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Plus, I gain around the middle after just a few days of regular pop.


Aaawww Geez! thanks for that visual!!


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

Does scotch and water count? :r


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Diet Coke Plus


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

RicoPuro said:


> Michelob Ultra:tu


:tu:r:tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

kheffelf said:


> Diet Dew





RicoPuro said:


> Michelob Ultra:tu


 :tpd::tpd:


----------

